#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  آموزش نصب چند ویندوز در یک ویندوز به صورت مجازی ( دانلود کنید )

## Yek.Doost

سلام به دوستان خوبم
از اونجا که شاید خیلی ها دوست داشته باشن علاوه بر ویندوز 7 ( مثال ) ویندوز XP یا ... رو سیستمشون به صورت مجازی داشته باشن اما روشش رو بلد نباشن یک فیلم آموزشی با کیفیت بسیار عالی توسط اینجانب تهیه شد و به برو بچه های با صفای بهترین انجمن پارسی زبان هدیه میشه. امیدوارم از این آموزش استفاده لازم رو ببرید.

این برنامه این قدر توانایی داره که میتونه تو همین ویندوزی که الان دارید باهاش کار میکنید مثلا سه تا ویندوز ایکس پی نصب کنید
در این آموزش من کنار ویندوز 7 ی که دارم یک ویندوز XP به صورت مجازی نصب میکنم.
حجم آموزش حدود 34 مگه و مدت زمان آموزش حدود 25 دقیقه



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*001234*,*1212ali*,*30morgh*,*ahad9828*,*akbarof*,*ALI KORG*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*alirayane*,*amingpx*,*arashshr*,*armannia*,*arman_2007*,*aryamon*,*aryan*,*Asval47*,*ayazarvishi*,*BagheriGH*,*bina1361*,*c12au6*,*davodk61*,*farzad.*,*FARZAD1358*,*ferda*,*ghaem1395*,*giti system*,*h.l.a*,*hagana*,*hanirayan*,*hivagreen*,*hzzza*,*javamobira*,*kaleg*,*mehdi9259*,*mehrjat*,*NICHICON*,*pc_mojtaba*,*PO.UA*,*poiall*,*ramcom*,*ramin9896*,*reza24*,*reza_476*,*ropshop*,*sahal*,*samaram*,*sirosanbari*,*sistana*,*smahdypor*,*vahid4040*,*vahid55*,*احمد1357*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*اوینا*,*حمید نودبخش*,*راد2000*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غخعسثب*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*هادیی*,*کامران20*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

